# Reliant World Series of Dog Shows



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

http://reliantdogshows.com/

Anyone going? 

I will be there every day, helping out a handler and showing at least one dog (Finnish Spitz - not Pentti). Ring times should be out Monday


----------



## Kayote (Oct 3, 2009)

Absolutely, and I will be bringing my husky in-tow. <3 It's so exciting for both of us.


----------



## Entwine (Jan 14, 2009)

I'm going. We're going to be doing a lot of practicing for our CGC certification. I can't wait to see some of the agility and check out the vendors for some new bandannas for Misty. 

Maybe we'll see you there.


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

If you come to the Finnish Spitz breed ring when they are showing (Friday, Saturday, Sunday - will post times here when I get them), you will see me for sure. I will be one of two LOL! Otherwise, I will be around helping on Thursday, and shopping on Wednesday hahaha.


----------



## dbulick (May 10, 2010)

Went last year, and my be going again this year. My debate is whether to bring our dog or not, she can be a bit crazy. On one hand it is nice to get her the exposure, on the other hand it is a lot of work to keep her in check from annoying people. 

Good luck with your showing though!


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

Finnish Spitz:

Friday, 12:35pm Ring 13
Saturday, 2:05pm Ring 16
Sunday, 2:00pm Ring 10

Hope to see some of you there!! It's only going to be us and one other Finkie LOL


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

My girl went BOB today against a Veteran dog. Did nothing in Group.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Congrats, and eh groups can be hard to get a look at specially the non-sporting group (with the poodles, and Lhasa, and Bichon, and bulldog)


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Congrats, and eh groups can be hard to get a look at specially the non-sporting group (with the poodles, and Lhasa, and Bichon, and bulldog)


Haha, yeah, Finnish Spitz aren't really known for placing in groups. There are some that have, of course, but it's not a regular thing, haha. 

We got BOS today.


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

So after a fun but exhausting weekend, we ended up with another BOS. She showed TONS better yesterday - I finally saw a little spark in her. I also felt much more comfortable in the ring. Everyone was shocked we didn't go BOB, but that's OK. The dog was lost to (it ended up being the same dog each day) was a very good looking boy.


----------

